# Kiax non si compila

## mambro

Sto provando a installare kiax per seguire questa guida http://david.dw-perspective.org.uk/VoipBuster-Linux-MacOS-Solaris-FreeBSD.html

ma la compilazioen fallisce in questo modo

```

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/portage/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/work/kiax-0.8.4/lib'

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/portage/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/work/kiax-0.8.4/lib'

( [ -d i18n ] && cd i18n ; make -f Makefile install; ) || true

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/portage/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/work/kiax-0.8.4/i18n'

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/portage/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/work/kiax-0.8.4/i18n'

( [ -d src ] && cd src ; make -f Makefile install; ) || true

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/portage/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/work/kiax-0.8.4/src'

ACCESS DENIED   mkdir:     /share

mkdir: impossibile creare la directory `/usr/portage/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/image/../../../../../../../share': Permission denied

make[1]: *** [install_icons] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/portage/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/work/kiax-0.8.4/src'

( [ -d bin ] && cd bin ; make -f Makefile install; ) || true

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/portage/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/work/kiax-0.8.4/bin'

cp -f "kiax" /usr/portage/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/image//usr/bin/

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/portage/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/work/kiax-0.8.4/bin'

man:

prepallstrip:

strip: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded

strip: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded

   usr/bin/kiax

>>> Completed installing kiax-0.8.4 into /usr/portage/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/image/

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/tmp/sandbox-net-misc_-_kiax-0.8.4-10780.log"

mkdir:     /share

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

Cosa può essere?

questo è il mio emerge info

```

terra portage # emerge info

Portage 2.0.51.22-r2 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.3.5-20050130, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1, 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) Processor

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.10

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.5

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r10

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.18-r1

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="it"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/usr/portage/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local /usr/local/zugaina-portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X aalib acpi alsa apache2 audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzlib cdr crypt cscope ctype cups curl directfb divx4linux dv dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode esd fam fbcon flac foomaticdb footmaticdb fortran freetype ftp gd gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 hal icq imagemagick imlib ipv6 jabber java javascript jikes joystick jpeg junit kde libg++ libwww live mad mhash mikmod mmx mmxext motif mozilla mp3 mpeg msn mysql ncurses nls nptl nvidia offensive ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl php pic plotutils png python qt quicktime readline real samba sdl slang sox spell sqlite sse ssl svga symlink tcltk tcpd tetex tiff timidity truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vorbis wxwindows x86 xine xml xml2 xmms xosd xv xvid zlib video_cards_nvidia linguas_it userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS

```

----------

## Apetrini

Secondo te cosa puo essere ?

leggo dal tuo post :

```

ACCESS DENIED   mkdir:     /share

mkdir: impossibile creare la directory `/usr/portage/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/image/../../../../../../../share': Permission denied 

```

controlla i permessi sulle cartelle.

P.S. l'ho appena compilato sul mio e funzia bene...

----------

## shogun_panda

Ehm...ho fatto male i conti oppure 

```
/usr/portage/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/image/../../../../../../../share
```

Punta ad una directory di livello superiore a /?  :Shocked: 

----------

## mambro

si, è un problema di permessi, è evidente ma nn riesco a capire come risolverlo..

Ho provato a emergiare altre cose e nn danno problemi.. se ci fossero problemi nei permessi della cartella tmp di portage nn dovrebbero funzionare tutti gli emerge...

I permessi sbagliati dove dovrebbero essere?

Questa è la tmpdir di portage

```

terra portage # ls -l

totale 0

drwxrws---  3 portage portage  72 22 lug 18:02 homedir

drwxr-xr-x  6 portage portage 272 22 lug 19:07 kiax-0.8.4

```

e questa è la sotto cartella di kiax

```

terra kiax-0.8.4 # ls -l

totale 1

drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root    864 22 lug 19:03 build-info

drwxr-xr-x  3 root    root     72 22 lug 19:08 image

drwxrws---  2 portage portage 112 22 lug 19:03 temp

drwx------  3 root    root     80 22 lug 18:56 work

```

----------

## mambro

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> Ehm...ho fatto male i conti oppure 
> 
> ```
> /usr/portage/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/image/../../../../../../../share
> ```
> ...

 

mmm.. i puntini cosa stanno a significare?

----------

## abaddon83

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> Ehm...ho fatto male i conti oppure 
> 
> ```
> /usr/portage/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/image/../../../../../../../share
> ```
> ...

 

tranquillo puoi metterne anche 2000 di ../ ma arrivati alla root si ferma la risalita dell'albero

----------

## Apetrini

MI sembra tutto strano, io ho fatto di nuovo emerge per vedere cosa dice a me, ma non mi da assolutamente il tuo output.

Hai lanciato "emerge kiax" da root?(scusa per la domanda stupida).

Perche oltre ai permessi hai altri errori gravi...tipo:

```

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop. 
```

piu e piu volte.

E poi io ho una directori diversa dalla tua:

```
make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/work/kiax-0.8.4/lib'
```

come mai? misteri della vita....

----------

## mambro

La directory è diversa perchè io ho /usr/portage in una partizione a parte e questo nel make.conf

```

PORTAGE_TMPDIR = "/usr/portage/tmp"

```

La partizione è in reiserfs (non il 4)

Cmq l'emerge lo faccio da root  :Wink: 

----------

## Apetrini

Non riesco a capire cos'e...

Puoi per favore postare un po piu di compilazione, forse è il configure che canna....

----------

## mambro

Ecco tutto l'output, scusate la lunghezza

```

terra mambro # emerge  kiax

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-misc/kiax-0.8.4 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) kiax-0.8.4.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/kiax-0.8.4-iaxwrapper.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-kiax-0.8.4

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) kiax-0.8.4.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kiax-0.8.4.tar.bz2 to /usr/portage/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/work

 * Applying kiax-0.8.4-iaxwrapper.patch ...                                                            [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

cd lib && make -f Makefile

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/portage/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/work/kiax-0.8.4/lib'

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o gsm/src/add.o gsm/src/add.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o gsm/src/code.o gsm/src/code.c

gsm/src/code.c:16: warning: conflicting types for built-in function `memcpy'

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o gsm/src/debug.o gsm/src/debug.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o gsm/src/decode.o gsm/src/decode.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o gsm/src/gsm_create.o gsm/src/gsm_create.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o gsm/src/gsm_decode.o gsm/src/gsm_decode.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o gsm/src/gsm_destroy.o gsm/src/gsm_destroy.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o gsm/src/gsm_encode.o gsm/src/gsm_encode.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o gsm/src/gsm_explode.o gsm/src/gsm_explode.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o gsm/src/gsm_implode.o gsm/src/gsm_implode.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o gsm/src/gsm_option.o gsm/src/gsm_option.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o gsm/src/gsm_print.o gsm/src/gsm_print.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o gsm/src/long_term.o gsm/src/long_term.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o gsm/src/lpc.o gsm/src/lpc.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o gsm/src/preprocess.o gsm/src/preprocess.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o gsm/src/rpe.o gsm/src/rpe.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o gsm/src/short_term.o gsm/src/short_term.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o gsm/src/table.o gsm/src/table.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o portaudio/pa_common/pa_lib.o portaudio/pa_common/pa_lib.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o portaudio/pablio/pablio.o portaudio/pablio/pablio.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o portaudio/pablio/ringbuffer.o portaudio/pablio/ringbuffer.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o spandsp/plc.o spandsp/plc.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o audio_encode.o audio_encode.c

audio_encode.c: In function `create_codec':

audio_encode.c:204: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o audio_portaudio.o audio_portaudio.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o audio_file.o audio_file.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o codec_gsm.o codec_gsm.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o codec_ulaw.o codec_ulaw.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o codec_alaw.o codec_alaw.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o codec_speex.o codec_speex.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o jitterbuf.o jitterbuf.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o iaxclient_lib.o iaxclient_lib.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o libspeex/nb_celp.o libspeex/nb_celp.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o libspeex/sb_celp.o libspeex/sb_celp.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o libspeex/lpc.o libspeex/lpc.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o libspeex/ltp.o libspeex/ltp.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o libspeex/lsp.o libspeex/lsp.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o libspeex/quant_lsp.o libspeex/quant_lsp.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o libspeex/lsp_tables_nb.o libspeex/lsp_tables_nb.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o libspeex/gain_table.o libspeex/gain_table.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o libspeex/gain_table_lbr.o libspeex/gain_table_lbr.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o libspeex/cb_search.o libspeex/cb_search.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o libspeex/filters.o libspeex/filters.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o libspeex/bits.o libspeex/bits.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o libspeex/modes.o libspeex/modes.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o libspeex/speex.o libspeex/speex.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o libspeex/vq.o libspeex/vq.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o libspeex/high_lsp_tables.o libspeex/high_lsp_tables.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o libspeex/vbr.o libspeex/vbr.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o libspeex/hexc_table.o libspeex/hexc_table.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o libspeex/exc_5_256_table.o libspeex/exc_5_256_table.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o libspeex/exc_5_64_table.o libspeex/exc_5_64_table.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o libspeex/exc_8_128_table.o libspeex/exc_8_128_table.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o libspeex/exc_10_32_table.o libspeex/exc_10_32_table.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o libspeex/exc_10_16_table.o libspeex/exc_10_16_table.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o libspeex/exc_20_32_table.o libspeex/exc_20_32_table.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o libspeex/hexc_10_32_table.o libspeex/hexc_10_32_table.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o libspeex/misc.o libspeex/misc.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o libspeex/speex_header.o libspeex/speex_header.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o libspeex/speex_callbacks.o libspeex/speex_callbacks.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o libspeex/math_approx.o libspeex/math_approx.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o libspeex/stereo.o libspeex/stereo.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o libspeex/preprocess.o libspeex/preprocess.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o libspeex/smallft.o libspeex/smallft.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o libspeex/lbr_48k_tables.o libspeex/lbr_48k_tables.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o libspeex/jitter.o libspeex/jitter.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o libspeex/mdf.o libspeex/mdf.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o iLBC/anaFilter.o iLBC/anaFilter.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o iLBC/iCBSearch.o iLBC/iCBSearch.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o iLBC/packing.o iLBC/packing.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o iLBC/constants.o iLBC/constants.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o iLBC/gainquant.o iLBC/gainquant.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o iLBC/iLBC_decode.o iLBC/iLBC_decode.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o iLBC/StateConstructW.o iLBC/StateConstructW.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o iLBC/createCB.o iLBC/createCB.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o iLBC/getCBvec.o iLBC/getCBvec.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o iLBC/iLBC_encode.o iLBC/iLBC_encode.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o iLBC/StateSearchW.o iLBC/StateSearchW.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o iLBC/doCPLC.o iLBC/doCPLC.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o iLBC/helpfun.o iLBC/helpfun.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o iLBC/syntFilter.o iLBC/syntFilter.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o iLBC/enhancer.o iLBC/enhancer.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o iLBC/hpInput.o iLBC/hpInput.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o iLBC/LPCdecode.o iLBC/LPCdecode.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o iLBC/filter.o iLBC/filter.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o iLBC/hpOutput.o iLBC/hpOutput.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o iLBC/LPCencode.o iLBC/LPCencode.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o iLBC/FrameClassify.o iLBC/FrameClassify.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o iLBC/iCBConstruct.o iLBC/iCBConstruct.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o iLBC/lsf.o iLBC/lsf.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o codec_ilbc.o codec_ilbc.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o unixfuncs.o unixfuncs.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o portmixer/px_unix_oss/px_unix_oss.o portmixer/px_unix_oss/px_unix_oss.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o portaudio/pa_unix_oss/pa_unix_oss.o portaudio/pa_unix_oss/pa_unix_oss.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o portaudio/pa_unix_oss/pa_unix.o portaudio/pa_unix_oss/pa_unix.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o libiax2/src/md5.o libiax2/src/md5.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o libiax2/src/iax.o libiax2/src/iax.c

cc -I. -Igsm/inc -Iportaudio/pa_common -Iportaudio/pablio -Iportmixer/px_common -Ilibspeex/include -g -O2  -DLIBVER='"CVS-2005/07/23-18:04"' -DSPEEX_PREPROCESS=1 -DNEWJB -DCODEC_ILBC -Ilibiax2/src -DLIBIAX  -DSPEEX_EC=1 -DLINUX   -c -o libiax2/src/iax2-parser.o libiax2/src/iax2-parser.c

rm -f libiaxclient.a

ar cru libiaxclient.a gsm/src/add.o gsm/src/code.o gsm/src/debug.o gsm/src/decode.o gsm/src/gsm_create.o gsm/src/gsm_decode.o gsm/src/gsm_destroy.o gsm/src/gsm_encode.o gsm/src/gsm_explode.o gsm/src/gsm_implode.o gsm/src/gsm_option.o gsm/src/gsm_print.o gsm/src/long_term.o gsm/src/lpc.o gsm/src/preprocess.o gsm/src/rpe.o gsm/src/short_term.o gsm/src/table.o portaudio/pa_common/pa_lib.o portaudio/pablio/pablio.o portaudio/pablio/ringbuffer.o spandsp/plc.o audio_encode.o audio_portaudio.o audio_file.o codec_gsm.o codec_ulaw.o codec_alaw.o codec_speex.o jitterbuf.o iaxclient_lib.o  libspeex/nb_celp.o libspeex/sb_celp.o libspeex/lpc.o libspeex/ltp.o libspeex/lsp.o libspeex/quant_lsp.o libspeex/lsp_tables_nb.o libspeex/gain_table.o libspeex/gain_table_lbr.o libspeex/cb_search.o libspeex/filters.o libspeex/bits.o libspeex/modes.o libspeex/speex.o libspeex/vq.o libspeex/high_lsp_tables.o libspeex/vbr.o libspeex/hexc_table.o libspeex/exc_5_256_table.o libspeex/exc_5_64_table.o libspeex/exc_8_128_table.o libspeex/exc_10_32_table.o libspeex/exc_10_16_table.o libspeex/exc_20_32_table.o libspeex/hexc_10_32_table.o libspeex/misc.o libspeex/speex_header.o libspeex/speex_callbacks.o libspeex/math_approx.o libspeex/stereo.o libspeex/preprocess.o libspeex/smallft.o libspeex/lbr_48k_tables.o libspeex/jitter.o libspeex/mdf.o  iLBC/anaFilter.o iLBC/iCBSearch.o iLBC/packing.o iLBC/constants.o iLBC/gainquant.o iLBC/iLBC_decode.o iLBC/StateConstructW.o iLBC/createCB.o iLBC/getCBvec.o iLBC/iLBC_encode.o iLBC/StateSearchW.o iLBC/doCPLC.o iLBC/helpfun.o iLBC/syntFilter.o iLBC/enhancer.o iLBC/hpInput.o iLBC/LPCdecode.o iLBC/filter.o iLBC/hpOutput.o iLBC/LPCencode.o iLBC/FrameClassify.o iLBC/iCBConstruct.o iLBC/lsf.o codec_ilbc.o unixfuncs.o portmixer/px_unix_oss/px_unix_oss.o portaudio/pa_unix_oss/pa_unix_oss.o portaudio/pa_unix_oss/pa_unix.o   libiax2/src/md5.o libiax2/src/iax.o libiax2/src/iax2-parser.o 

echo libiaxclient.a

libiaxclient.a

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/portage/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/work/kiax-0.8.4/lib'

cd i18n && make -f Makefile

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/portage/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/work/kiax-0.8.4/i18n'

if  test -f /usr/qt/3/bin/lrelease; then \

     /usr/qt/3/bin/lrelease i18n.pro; \

else \

    lrelease i18n.pro; fi

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/portage/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/work/kiax-0.8.4/i18n'

cd src && qmake src.pro -o Makefile

cd src && make -f Makefile

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/portage/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/work/kiax-0.8.4/src'

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic aboutbox.ui -o aboutbox.h

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic logwindow.ui -o logwindow.h

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic mainwindow.ui -o mainwindow.h

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic adduserdialog.ui -o adduserdialog.h

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic calltab.ui -o calltab.h

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic prefswindow.ui -o prefswindow.h

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon -pipe -D_REENTRANT  -DICONS_PATH=\"/usr/share/kiax/icons/\" -DI18N_DIRECTORY=\"/usr/share/kiax/i18n/\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../src -I../lib -I/usr/qt/3/include -I../../../../../../../include -o main.o main.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon -pipe -D_REENTRANT  -DICONS_PATH=\"/usr/share/kiax/icons/\" -DI18N_DIRECTORY=\"/usr/share/kiax/i18n/\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../src -I../lib -I/usr/qt/3/include -I../../../../../../../include -o iaxwrapper.o iaxwrapper.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon -pipe -D_REENTRANT  -DICONS_PATH=\"/usr/share/kiax/icons/\" -DI18N_DIRECTORY=\"/usr/share/kiax/i18n/\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../src -I../lib -I/usr/qt/3/include -I../../../../../../../include -o kiaxaboutbox.o kiaxaboutbox.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon -pipe -D_REENTRANT  -DICONS_PATH=\"/usr/share/kiax/icons/\" -DI18N_DIRECTORY=\"/usr/share/kiax/i18n/\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../src -I../lib -I/usr/qt/3/include -I../../../../../../../include -o kiaxaccount.o kiaxaccount.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon -pipe -D_REENTRANT  -DICONS_PATH=\"/usr/share/kiax/icons/\" -DI18N_DIRECTORY=\"/usr/share/kiax/i18n/\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../src -I../lib -I/usr/qt/3/include -I../../../../../../../include -o kiaxprefs.o kiaxprefs.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon -pipe -D_REENTRANT  -DICONS_PATH=\"/usr/share/kiax/icons/\" -DI18N_DIRECTORY=\"/usr/share/kiax/i18n/\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../src -I../lib -I/usr/qt/3/include -I../../../../../../../include -o iaxwrapperevent.o iaxwrapperevent.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon -pipe -D_REENTRANT  -DICONS_PATH=\"/usr/share/kiax/icons/\" -DI18N_DIRECTORY=\"/usr/share/kiax/i18n/\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../src -I../lib -I/usr/qt/3/include -I../../../../../../../include -o kiaxsystemtray.o kiaxsystemtray.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon -pipe -D_REENTRANT  -DICONS_PATH=\"/usr/share/kiax/icons/\" -DI18N_DIRECTORY=\"/usr/share/kiax/i18n/\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../src -I../lib -I/usr/qt/3/include -I../../../../../../../include -o kiaxcalltab.o kiaxcalltab.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon -pipe -D_REENTRANT  -DICONS_PATH=\"/usr/share/kiax/icons/\" -DI18N_DIRECTORY=\"/usr/share/kiax/i18n/\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../src -I../lib -I/usr/qt/3/include -I../../../../../../../include -o kiaxprefswindow.o kiaxprefswindow.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon -pipe -D_REENTRANT  -DICONS_PATH=\"/usr/share/kiax/icons/\" -DI18N_DIRECTORY=\"/usr/share/kiax/i18n/\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../src -I../lib -I/usr/qt/3/include -I../../../../../../../include -o kiaxmainwindow.o kiaxmainwindow.cpp

kiaxmainwindow.cpp: In member function `virtual void 

   KiaxMainWindow::numberComboBox_activated(const QString&)':

kiaxmainwindow.cpp:406: warning: unused parameter `const QString&dest'

kiaxmainwindow.cpp: In member function `virtual void 

   KiaxMainWindow::contactsListBox_contextMenuRequested(QListBoxItem*, const 

   QPoint&)':

kiaxmainwindow.cpp:747: warning: unused parameter `QListBoxItem*item'

kiaxmainwindow.cpp: In member function `virtual void 

   KiaxMainWindow::callRegisterListBox_contextMenuRequested(QListBoxItem*, 

   const QPoint&)':

kiaxmainwindow.cpp:853: warning: unused parameter `QListBoxItem*item'

kiaxmainwindow.cpp: In member function `virtual void 

   KiaxMainWindow::contactsListBox_highlighted(int)':

kiaxmainwindow.cpp:866: warning: unused parameter `int item'

kiaxmainwindow.cpp: In member function `virtual void 

   KiaxMainWindow::callRegisterListBox_highlighted(int)':

kiaxmainwindow.cpp:871: warning: unused parameter `int item'

kiaxmainwindow.cpp: In member function `virtual void 

   KiaxMainWindow::tabs_selected(const QString&)':

kiaxmainwindow.cpp:876: warning: unused parameter `const QString&newTab'

kiaxmainwindow.cpp: In member function `virtual void 

   KiaxMainWindow::callRegisterCheckBox_toggled(bool)':

kiaxmainwindow.cpp:892: warning: unused parameter `bool status'

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon -pipe -D_REENTRANT  -DICONS_PATH=\"/usr/share/kiax/icons/\" -DI18N_DIRECTORY=\"/usr/share/kiax/i18n/\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../src -I../lib -I/usr/qt/3/include -I../../../../../../../include -o kiaxaddressbook.o kiaxaddressbook.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon -pipe -D_REENTRANT  -DICONS_PATH=\"/usr/share/kiax/icons/\" -DI18N_DIRECTORY=\"/usr/share/kiax/i18n/\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../src -I../lib -I/usr/qt/3/include -I../../../../../../../include -o kiaxcontact.o kiaxcontact.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon -pipe -D_REENTRANT  -DICONS_PATH=\"/usr/share/kiax/icons/\" -DI18N_DIRECTORY=\"/usr/share/kiax/i18n/\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../src -I../lib -I/usr/qt/3/include -I../../../../../../../include -o kiaxcontactwindow.o kiaxcontactwindow.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon -pipe -D_REENTRANT  -DICONS_PATH=\"/usr/share/kiax/icons/\" -DI18N_DIRECTORY=\"/usr/share/kiax/i18n/\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../src -I../lib -I/usr/qt/3/include -I../../../../../../../include -o kiaxcallrecord.o kiaxcallrecord.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon -pipe -D_REENTRANT  -DICONS_PATH=\"/usr/share/kiax/icons/\" -DI18N_DIRECTORY=\"/usr/share/kiax/i18n/\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../src -I../lib -I/usr/qt/3/include -I../../../../../../../include -o kiaxcallregister.o kiaxcallregister.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon -pipe -D_REENTRANT  -DICONS_PATH=\"/usr/share/kiax/icons/\" -DI18N_DIRECTORY=\"/usr/share/kiax/i18n/\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../src -I../lib -I/usr/qt/3/include -I../../../../../../../include -o kiaxlogwindow.o kiaxlogwindow.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic aboutbox.ui -i aboutbox.h -o aboutbox.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon -pipe -D_REENTRANT  -DICONS_PATH=\"/usr/share/kiax/icons/\" -DI18N_DIRECTORY=\"/usr/share/kiax/i18n/\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../src -I../lib -I/usr/qt/3/include -I../../../../../../../include -o aboutbox.o aboutbox.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic logwindow.ui -i logwindow.h -o logwindow.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon -pipe -D_REENTRANT  -DICONS_PATH=\"/usr/share/kiax/icons/\" -DI18N_DIRECTORY=\"/usr/share/kiax/i18n/\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../src -I../lib -I/usr/qt/3/include -I../../../../../../../include -o logwindow.o logwindow.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic mainwindow.ui -i mainwindow.h -o mainwindow.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon -pipe -D_REENTRANT  -DICONS_PATH=\"/usr/share/kiax/icons/\" -DI18N_DIRECTORY=\"/usr/share/kiax/i18n/\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../src -I../lib -I/usr/qt/3/include -I../../../../../../../include -o mainwindow.o mainwindow.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic adduserdialog.ui -i adduserdialog.h -o adduserdialog.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon -pipe -D_REENTRANT  -DICONS_PATH=\"/usr/share/kiax/icons/\" -DI18N_DIRECTORY=\"/usr/share/kiax/i18n/\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../src -I../lib -I/usr/qt/3/include -I../../../../../../../include -o adduserdialog.o adduserdialog.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic calltab.ui -i calltab.h -o calltab.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon -pipe -D_REENTRANT  -DICONS_PATH=\"/usr/share/kiax/icons/\" -DI18N_DIRECTORY=\"/usr/share/kiax/i18n/\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../src -I../lib -I/usr/qt/3/include -I../../../../../../../include -o calltab.o calltab.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic prefswindow.ui -i prefswindow.h -o prefswindow.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon -pipe -D_REENTRANT  -DICONS_PATH=\"/usr/share/kiax/icons/\" -DI18N_DIRECTORY=\"/usr/share/kiax/i18n/\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../src -I../lib -I/usr/qt/3/include -I../../../../../../../include -o prefswindow.o prefswindow.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc iaxwrapper.h -o moc_iaxwrapper.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon -pipe -D_REENTRANT  -DICONS_PATH=\"/usr/share/kiax/icons/\" -DI18N_DIRECTORY=\"/usr/share/kiax/i18n/\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../src -I../lib -I/usr/qt/3/include -I../../../../../../../include -o moc_iaxwrapper.o moc_iaxwrapper.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc kiaxaboutbox.h -o moc_kiaxaboutbox.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon -pipe -D_REENTRANT  -DICONS_PATH=\"/usr/share/kiax/icons/\" -DI18N_DIRECTORY=\"/usr/share/kiax/i18n/\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../src -I../lib -I/usr/qt/3/include -I../../../../../../../include -o moc_kiaxaboutbox.o moc_kiaxaboutbox.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc kiaxaccount.h -o moc_kiaxaccount.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon -pipe -D_REENTRANT  -DICONS_PATH=\"/usr/share/kiax/icons/\" -DI18N_DIRECTORY=\"/usr/share/kiax/i18n/\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../src -I../lib -I/usr/qt/3/include -I../../../../../../../include -o moc_kiaxaccount.o moc_kiaxaccount.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc kiaxprefs.h -o moc_kiaxprefs.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon -pipe -D_REENTRANT  -DICONS_PATH=\"/usr/share/kiax/icons/\" -DI18N_DIRECTORY=\"/usr/share/kiax/i18n/\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../src -I../lib -I/usr/qt/3/include -I../../../../../../../include -o moc_kiaxprefs.o moc_kiaxprefs.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc kiaxsystemtray.h -o moc_kiaxsystemtray.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon -pipe -D_REENTRANT  -DICONS_PATH=\"/usr/share/kiax/icons/\" -DI18N_DIRECTORY=\"/usr/share/kiax/i18n/\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../src -I../lib -I/usr/qt/3/include -I../../../../../../../include -o moc_kiaxsystemtray.o moc_kiaxsystemtray.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc kiaxcalltab.h -o moc_kiaxcalltab.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon -pipe -D_REENTRANT  -DICONS_PATH=\"/usr/share/kiax/icons/\" -DI18N_DIRECTORY=\"/usr/share/kiax/i18n/\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../src -I../lib -I/usr/qt/3/include -I../../../../../../../include -o moc_kiaxcalltab.o moc_kiaxcalltab.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc kiaxprefswindow.h -o moc_kiaxprefswindow.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon -pipe -D_REENTRANT  -DICONS_PATH=\"/usr/share/kiax/icons/\" -DI18N_DIRECTORY=\"/usr/share/kiax/i18n/\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../src -I../lib -I/usr/qt/3/include -I../../../../../../../include -o moc_kiaxprefswindow.o moc_kiaxprefswindow.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc kiaxmainwindow.h -o moc_kiaxmainwindow.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon -pipe -D_REENTRANT  -DICONS_PATH=\"/usr/share/kiax/icons/\" -DI18N_DIRECTORY=\"/usr/share/kiax/i18n/\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../src -I../lib -I/usr/qt/3/include -I../../../../../../../include -o moc_kiaxmainwindow.o moc_kiaxmainwindow.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc kiaxcontactwindow.h -o moc_kiaxcontactwindow.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon -pipe -D_REENTRANT  -DICONS_PATH=\"/usr/share/kiax/icons/\" -DI18N_DIRECTORY=\"/usr/share/kiax/i18n/\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../src -I../lib -I/usr/qt/3/include -I../../../../../../../include -o moc_kiaxcontactwindow.o moc_kiaxcontactwindow.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc kiaxlogwindow.h -o moc_kiaxlogwindow.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon -pipe -D_REENTRANT  -DICONS_PATH=\"/usr/share/kiax/icons/\" -DI18N_DIRECTORY=\"/usr/share/kiax/i18n/\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../src -I../lib -I/usr/qt/3/include -I../../../../../../../include -o moc_kiaxlogwindow.o moc_kiaxlogwindow.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc aboutbox.h -o moc_aboutbox.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon -pipe -D_REENTRANT  -DICONS_PATH=\"/usr/share/kiax/icons/\" -DI18N_DIRECTORY=\"/usr/share/kiax/i18n/\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../src -I../lib -I/usr/qt/3/include -I../../../../../../../include -o moc_aboutbox.o moc_aboutbox.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc logwindow.h -o moc_logwindow.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon -pipe -D_REENTRANT  -DICONS_PATH=\"/usr/share/kiax/icons/\" -DI18N_DIRECTORY=\"/usr/share/kiax/i18n/\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../src -I../lib -I/usr/qt/3/include -I../../../../../../../include -o moc_logwindow.o moc_logwindow.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc mainwindow.h -o moc_mainwindow.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon -pipe -D_REENTRANT  -DICONS_PATH=\"/usr/share/kiax/icons/\" -DI18N_DIRECTORY=\"/usr/share/kiax/i18n/\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../src -I../lib -I/usr/qt/3/include -I../../../../../../../include -o moc_mainwindow.o moc_mainwindow.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc adduserdialog.h -o moc_adduserdialog.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon -pipe -D_REENTRANT  -DICONS_PATH=\"/usr/share/kiax/icons/\" -DI18N_DIRECTORY=\"/usr/share/kiax/i18n/\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../src -I../lib -I/usr/qt/3/include -I../../../../../../../include -o moc_adduserdialog.o moc_adduserdialog.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc calltab.h -o moc_calltab.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon -pipe -D_REENTRANT  -DICONS_PATH=\"/usr/share/kiax/icons/\" -DI18N_DIRECTORY=\"/usr/share/kiax/i18n/\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../src -I../lib -I/usr/qt/3/include -I../../../../../../../include -o moc_calltab.o moc_calltab.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc prefswindow.h -o moc_prefswindow.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon -pipe -D_REENTRANT  -DICONS_PATH=\"/usr/share/kiax/icons/\" -DI18N_DIRECTORY=\"/usr/share/kiax/i18n/\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -I/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../src -I../lib -I/usr/qt/3/include -I../../../../../../../include -o moc_prefswindow.o moc_prefswindow.cpp

test -d ../bin/ || mkdir -p ../bin/

g++  -o ../bin/kiax main.o iaxwrapper.o kiaxaboutbox.o kiaxaccount.o kiaxprefs.o iaxwrapperevent.o kiaxsystemtray.o kiaxcalltab.o kiaxprefswindow.o kiaxmainwindow.o kiaxaddressbook.o kiaxcontact.o kiaxcontactwindow.o kiaxcallrecord.o kiaxcallregister.o kiaxlogwindow.o aboutbox.o logwindow.o mainwindow.o adduserdialog.o calltab.o prefswindow.o moc_iaxwrapper.o moc_kiaxaboutbox.o moc_kiaxaccount.o moc_kiaxprefs.o moc_kiaxsystemtray.o moc_kiaxcalltab.o moc_kiaxprefswindow.o moc_kiaxmainwindow.o moc_kiaxcontactwindow.o moc_kiaxlogwindow.o moc_aboutbox.o moc_logwindow.o moc_mainwindow.o moc_adduserdialog.o moc_calltab.o moc_prefswindow.o   -L/usr/qt/3/lib -L/usr/X11R6/lib ../lib/libiaxclient.a -lqt-mt -lXext -lX11 -lm -lpthread

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/portage/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/work/kiax-0.8.4/src'

cd bin && make -f Makefile

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/portage/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/work/kiax-0.8.4/bin'

echo 'none'

none

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/portage/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/work/kiax-0.8.4/bin'

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: net-misc/kiax-0.8.4

>>> Install kiax-0.8.4 into /usr/portage/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/image/ category net-misc

( [ -d lib ] && cd lib ; grep "^qmake_all:" Makefile && make -f Makefile qmake_all; ) || true

( [ -d i18n ] && cd i18n ; grep "^qmake_all:" Makefile && make -f Makefile qmake_all; ) || true

( [ -d src ] && cd src ; grep "^qmake_all:" Makefile && make -f Makefile qmake_all; ) || true

( [ -d bin ] && cd bin ; grep "^qmake_all:" Makefile && make -f Makefile qmake_all; ) || true

( [ -d lib ] && cd lib ; make -f Makefile install; ) || true

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/portage/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/work/kiax-0.8.4/lib'

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/portage/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/work/kiax-0.8.4/lib'

( [ -d i18n ] && cd i18n ; make -f Makefile install; ) || true

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/portage/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/work/kiax-0.8.4/i18n'

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/portage/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/work/kiax-0.8.4/i18n'

( [ -d src ] && cd src ; make -f Makefile install; ) || true

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/portage/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/work/kiax-0.8.4/src'

ACCESS DENIED   mkdir:     /share

mkdir: impossibile creare la directory `/usr/portage/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/image/../../../../../../../share': Permission denied

make[1]: *** [install_icons] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/portage/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/work/kiax-0.8.4/src'

( [ -d bin ] && cd bin ; make -f Makefile install; ) || true

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/portage/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/work/kiax-0.8.4/bin'

cp -f "kiax" /usr/portage/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/image//usr/bin/

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/portage/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/work/kiax-0.8.4/bin'

man:

prepallstrip:

strip: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded

strip: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded

   usr/bin/kiax

>>> Completed installing kiax-0.8.4 into /usr/portage/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/image/

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/tmp/sandbox-net-misc_-_kiax-0.8.4-20326.log"

mkdir:     /share

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

----------

## Apetrini

Allora...

la tua compilazione va a buon fine e che quando cerca di mettere i binari al loro posto qualcosa gli impedisce di farlo...in sostanza quello che canna è il 

```
make install
```

 non il make. 

Non riesco a capire il perche....

Ma non è che hai poco spazio libero?

Comunque ti posto il mio output(non tutto, solo la parte di installing):

```

000999 make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/work/kiax-0.8.4/bin'

001000 >>> Test phase [not enabled]: net-misc/kiax-0.8.4

001001 

001002 >>> Install kiax-0.8.4 into /var/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/image/ category net-misc

001003 ( [ -d lib ] && cd lib ; grep "^qmake_all:" Makefile && make -f Makefile qmake_all; ) || true

001004 ( [ -d i18n ] && cd i18n ; grep "^qmake_all:" Makefile && make -f Makefile qmake_all; ) || true

001005 ( [ -d src ] && cd src ; grep "^qmake_all:" Makefile && make -f Makefile qmake_all; ) || true

001006 ( [ -d bin ] && cd bin ; grep "^qmake_all:" Makefile && make -f Makefile qmake_all; ) || true

001007 ( [ -d lib ] && cd lib ; make -f Makefile install; ) || true

001008 make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/work/kiax-0.8.4/lib'

001009 make[1]: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.

001010 make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/work/kiax-0.8.4/lib'

001011 ( [ -d i18n ] && cd i18n ; make -f Makefile install; ) || true

001012 make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/work/kiax-0.8.4/i18n'

001013 make[1]: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.

001014 make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/work/kiax-0.8.4/i18n'

001015 ( [ -d src ] && cd src ; make -f Makefile install; ) || true

001016 make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/work/kiax-0.8.4/src'

001017 cp -f "../icons/contact.png" "/var/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/image//usr/share/kiax/icons/"

001018 cp -f "../icons/dial.png" "/var/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/image//usr/share/kiax/icons/"

001019 cp -f "../icons/failed.png" "/var/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/image//usr/share/kiax/icons/"

001020 cp -f "../icons/hangup.png" "/var/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/image//usr/share/kiax/icons/"

001021 cp -f "../icons/hold.png" "/var/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/image//usr/share/kiax/icons/"

001022 cp -f "../icons/incoming.png" "/var/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/image//usr/share/kiax/icons/"

001023 cp -f "../icons/missed.png" "/var/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/image//usr/share/kiax/icons/"

001024 cp -f "../icons/outgoing.png" "/var/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/image//usr/share/kiax/icons/"

001025 cp -f "../icons/resume.png" "/var/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/image//usr/share/kiax/icons/"

001026 cp -f "../i18n/kiax_bg.qm" "/var/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/image//usr/share/kiax/i18n/"

001027 cp -f "../i18n/kiax_de.qm" "/var/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/image//usr/share/kiax/i18n/"

001028 cp -f "../i18n/kiax_en.qm" "/var/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/image//usr/share/kiax/i18n/"

001029 cp -f "../i18n/kiax_fr.qm" "/var/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/image//usr/share/kiax/i18n/"

001030 cp -f "../i18n/kiax_mk.qm" "/var/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/image//usr/share/kiax/i18n/"

001031 cp -f "../i18n/kiax_pl.qm" "/var/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/image//usr/share/kiax/i18n/"

001032 cp -f "../i18n/kiax_pt.qm" "/var/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/image//usr/share/kiax/i18n/"

001033 make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/work/kiax-0.8.4/src'

001034 ( [ -d bin ] && cd bin ; make -f Makefile install; ) || true

001035 make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/work/kiax-0.8.4/bin'

001036 cp -f "kiax" /var/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/image//usr/bin/

001037 make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/work/kiax-0.8.4/bin'

001038 man:

001039 prepallstrip:

001040 strip: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded

001041 strip: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded

001042    usr/bin/kiax

001043 >>> Completed installing kiax-0.8.4 into /var/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/image/

001044 

etc...

```

Mi sforzo ancora un po' a capire il problema, ma purtroppo non mi viene in mente nulla.

----------

## mouser

Non vorrei dire una vaccata, ma il make install va a copiare i file necessari al funzionamento del programma all'interno del fs (gli eseguibili in /usr/bin, i file di configurazione in /etc per intenderci)!

Quando tenta di copiare le icone utilizza questa nomenclatura:

```
/usr/portage/tmp/portage/kiax-0.8.4/image/../../../../../../../share
```

I vari ../ servono a risalire le directory, ed in pratica si cerca di copiare le icone (se anch'io non ho fatto male i conti) in /share.

Ora: esiste una directory /share????

My 2 eurocent (forse inutili).

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

non ho letto bene tutto perchè sono di fretta... ma mi sembra un errore di sandbox. 

Provato a compilarlo con FEATURES="-sandbox"?

----------

## Apetrini

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> non ho letto bene tutto perchè sono di fretta... ma mi sembra un errore di sandbox. 
> 
> Provato a compilarlo con FEATURES="-sandbox"?

 

Ma scusa, se ci fosse sandbox come opzione non dovrebbe essre tra le USE ...

```
ape ~ # emerge -pv kiax

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/kiax-0.8.4  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

ape ~ #

```

Non ha USE...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

infatto è tra le FEATURES! (guarda l'emerge info)

Provate a compilarlo con:

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge -v kiax
```

----------

## Apetrini

Ah scusa non avevo letto con particolare attenzione...

Non ho mai usato sandbox.

Ma a cosa serve di preciso?

----------

